# do you wear



## progressivetactics (Jul 15, 2003)

Does jujitsu work in the street?

Have you ever had to defend yourself and only use jujitsu?  This is not for bar personel, or LEO.  I have used it there and know its effectivness. I am looking for outside instances.

thanks,


----------



## J-kid (Jul 16, 2003)

Yeah i have slammed people and choked people out.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jul 16, 2003)

IMHO Brazilian jujitsu is one of the best MAs when it comes down to street brawling and scrapping. 

Remember, eventually, all non-weapons involved street scraps go down to the ground, so that's what makes JJ such a good MA in that type of environment. But, the bottom line is that when you scrap in the street, the majority of fighters, me included, don't fight fairly.   

It's dog eat dog out there, and most combatants are bound to break out with some kind of weapon, be it a firearm or a knife, stick, trash can or whatever is available...  

Anyway, I still think *JJ* is one of the best MAs available for street conflicts... :asian:


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 16, 2003)

I guess i wasn't thinking thoroughly when posting that.

 BJJ or any ground work JJ has proven pretty effective for 1 on 1 fighting.  

My jujitsu work was very similar to Aikido training, as it was 95% stand up work...locks, throws, etc.  Not much ground work at all.


----------



## Saitama Steve (Jul 16, 2003)

I know this isn't really for bar personnel, and I'm not anymore, but;


If it's a one on one scenario, utilizing ground fighting is an okay way to go, but how many times can you guarantee 100% that the man you are fighting is alone or doesn't have some friends nearby?

Classical jujutsu does this sometimes, but only for apprehending enemies or getting ready to finish them off with a dagger. Otherwise, it's a matter of taking him down and having him meet the concrete, while you are in the dominant position, standing. You can then dictate the situation. There are quite a few scenarios like this in the kata that I practice when I train in Koryu.

I used to work as a door supervisor for a period of about four years while in College and there was a very basic rule. Never ever go to the ground with your quarry, he'll either have friends, or you'll end up rolling on some glass or if you're in a really crappy area, a sharp, pointy syringe. 

Speaking plainly,It was always better to take him down and either control him from there, or kick the snot out of him. There were times after work where some disgruntled punter would try to take revenge for being ejected the week before and then it would be fair game, instead of a situation where you were controlling a rowdy drunk.


----------



## Gaston (Jun 13, 2004)

Any training you do that promotes confidence and clear thinking will be helpful in controlling situations.  _Many_ assailants are not of the highest intellect nor do they regularly pursue combat training. _Most_ rely on surprise and fear,(mental NHB submission tactics) more than true skill or a well organized plan.  That said if the situation does become physical, grappling skills will prove a valuable asset.  On the occasions that I could not effectively out maneuver the other guy verbally, the environment is the next item I consider.  Look at your surroundings ,,,,,,,,,,:lookie: yes now :lookie:,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, Please name the top three things that you would least like to fall on, trip into, or just hit with any part of your body. Now consider that this is the environment you have *chosen to live in.*  Just consider the possibilities outside of your _carefully furnished home_. Your city is full of inanimate objects both stationary and moving that can beat any of us to a pulp with out even trying. The next time youre out keep your mind open to the multiple allies you walk by every day.  My suggestion to any and all grapplers out there is this, USE THEM!! Yes, I know this concept may be difficult initially but then again arent all new techniques.  Here are a few real life examples: A friend of mine on a night out was confronted, and gave the person a two handed shove. This minor grapple resulted in the person tripping and being hospitalized with a fractured skull (sidewalk). I some years ago was confronted and it turned out similar. As the person moved forward off of the light pole he had been leaning on. He verbally indicated his intent and began reaching into his jacket for ????.  As I did not want to find out what ????? was while he was in control of it, while pushing his elbow further into his jacket I preformed Kouchi Gari straight back into the pole he had been leaning on (light pole).  The ??? turned out to be a double edged knife which he had obvious intended to use. However, for some reason he did not complain when I relieved him of it (shrug??). These two events were brought to conclusion by inanimate objects in our daily life.



Ps  Can you say fire hydrant / Osoto-Gari?:sadsong:


----------

